# Need Everyone With Pet/s to help



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

hello again, im looking for a new pet to welcome into mine and sam house and im confused on what to get here is what i was thinking and other stuff help me out if u got ideas or experance..
i was thinking on a pygmy goat but the garden isnt too good soo no  a mini pig the new ones size of a tea cup sound good more info would be great, i was thinking on two chickens or 3 the ones with funny hair doo  or ferret more info would be great or a dog or 2 resuce kittens.. im nto sure i got gpigs and they okay i got a nice number 5 and they all sows and im happy with them the way they are in they group so dont want to add more yet i got my 2 chinchilla boys they staying indooor with me and we have a lizard and a snake and tropical fish and a puppy. 
i was thinking on a pet i could walk daily with my dog she is great around the animals and i will be there all the time i onyl work 5 house every morning and sam in the house when im in work.. i was thinking on another puppy for the other puppy we got but not sure what breed  but i was thinking some dogs get on great with ferrets and stuff. would a ferret be good indoor i want a clean pet that can be trained? more ideas would be greeat and ask me questions i would like to rescue but we will see what happens. i also looked at quails im not sure i been looking but need more personal experince. thanks


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

why add more to your clan sounds like you have a house full LOL, 

But I have chickens and i can honestly say they are high maintence,


----------



## PookieBear (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow....that's quite a variety!!! 

I knew a friend who had a ferret once and it was very friendly and loveable. He had a little leash for it to walk with him to the shops and stuff and the ferret (Squish was his name) absolutely loved it.

No idea if that helps or not but I thought I would share anyway  xx


----------



## loadsofpets72 (Apr 8, 2010)

Rats are great they sit on your shoulder while you walk or get them a small pouch they are certainly one of my most fav pets. But do lots of research.


----------



## Berrywoods (Mar 25, 2010)

gianty cont rabbit? we have one as a shop/house rabbit and hes lovley, just like having a big..big dog


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

my friend has chickens and i look after them when they go away so i have a basic idea how to care for them,
rats i love the look of them my sister has 2 boys and they great i play with them the black one looks evil tho but he is okay they love climbing on me and i was thinking on rescueing some but i will think into it more.
a rabbit i dont want to get another coz sadly where i was living coz i was kicked out by my mam i lived with my fiance and his mam i have my 2 french male neutured cost alot to get them to bond and coz the garden wasnt mine i couldnt let them out much i was gutted but i had to rehome them a woman who takes on large rabbits have them now and i sadly parted with them i dont think i would do it again coz i dont want it to happy i was very upset, i know i could get a house rabbit like i wanted them to be but im not replaceing them,it was the worst thing to do in my life but i know they in a better home. i wish i had my house sooner really.

i was looking into a ferret coz they active and i wanted to walk it alot with the dog but im nevours of a nippy ferret im thinking about contacting a breeder and going to see them and see if they can build me up a bit about this.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Try rescues. Depending where you are in the UK you may find plenty in need of homes. They will have been assessed for biteyness too!!


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

im dont know weather to get the pup a friend or get a ferret or two  im not sure coz rats are growing on me again too.


----------

